# 500 internal server error



## User (18 Apr 2012)




----------



## Shaun (18 Apr 2012)

I don't think it's related to CC because we don't use the nginx web server - CC runs on Apache!

Have you done a malware scan or contacted your ISP to make sure their DNS isn't wonky?


----------

